# Tennis Anyone?



## ramblinrose (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi my name is Meagan and I am new to Chiang Mai. It has been some years since I played tennis but I would like to start playing again. Anyone know of someone with rudimentary skill looking for a partner?


----------

